# New build



## Crittilian23 (2/5/16)

Hi guys. im looking to do a new build on my bullet RDA today. I have 24G Ni80, 26G kanthal, 26G stainless steel, 26G Ni80, i like to build around 0.35ohm . thanks in advanced.


----------



## Christos (2/5/16)

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp
That should assist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (2/5/16)

i use steam engine all the time. Suppose ill just have to mess around in there for a bit


----------



## Crittilian23 (2/5/16)

Decided to try a quad coil serial parallel build with 24G Ni80


----------



## Silver (3/5/16)

Crittilian23 said:


> Decided to try a quad coil serial parallel build with 24G Ni80



That sounds very complex @Crittilian23 
How was the vape?


----------



## Crittilian23 (3/5/16)

Silver said:


> That sounds very complex @Crittilian23
> How was the vape?



Those coils are quite easy to make. vape was quite good, (a little cool for me), the only problem i had with them was the ohm load with came out a little high at 0.43 or somewhere around there. So i ended up putting in some Claptons i made the day before witch i thought would be a epic fail but they turned out really well (24G Ni80 core with twisted 38G kanthal wrap) coming in at 0.30 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (3/5/16)




----------

